# Investcorp: Uefa, stadio, annuncio, Salman, Maldini resta, Scaroni forse.



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.

*Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre. 

*Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.



Se resta Berluscaroni, alzo le mani.


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiduci


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.


Il summit con l'Inter solo per dargli il benservito. Già prima ero contrarissimo per mille ragioni adesso poi che è acclarato quello che sono, ladri, eviterei.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se resta Berluscaroni, alzo le mani.


Onestamente la figura di Scaroni è del tutto inutile.. Se non hanno un uomo loro da esporre (cosa che comunque dubito) lo lasceranno lì.. Ma tanto appunto è solo una sagoma di cartone


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: *il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. *Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.


se succede vado a prendere 1 a 1 tutti quelli che in questi anni mi hanno martirizzato dicendomi che io di stadi non capisco un pene e via dicendo e li sommergo.
perchè ovviamente di stadi ne capisce solo elliot al mondo e tutti a dietro col paraocchi.


----------



## Didaco (20 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se succede vado a prendere 1 a 1 tutti quelli che in questi anni mi hanno martirizzato dicendomi che io di stadi non capisco un pene e via dicendo e li sommergo.
> perchè ovviamente di stadi ne capisce solo elliot al mondo e tutti a dietro col paraocchi.


Beh si uno stadio piu grande dei 50 mila che si legge mi pare il minimo a Milano.

Anche ieri 75 mila... nello stadio nuovo possiamo immaginare quali sarebbero stati i prezzi... roba da 200 euro per un secondo anello, anche a me il progetto cattedrale fa ca..re.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh si uno stadio piu grande dei 50 mila che si legge mi pare il minimo a Milano.
> 
> Anche ieri 75 mila... nello stadio nuovo possiamo immaginare quali sarebbero stati i prezzi... roba da 200 euro per un secondo anello, anche a me il progetto cattedrale fa ca..re.


Abbiamo fatto 70000 perfino contro Bologna e Genoa, immagina uno stadio nostro con una squadra competitiva, faremmo sold out ogni giornata.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

*Tuttosport: Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre. *


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.
> 
> *Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre.


Sostenere che un fondo investa tutti quei soldi per poi non investire nel rafforzamento della squadra per aumentarne il valore, intellettualmente è blasfemo, sono veramente esterrefatto


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se succede vado a prendere 1 a 1 tutti quelli che in questi anni mi hanno martirizzato dicendomi che io di stadi non capisco un pene e via dicendo e li sommergo.
> perchè ovviamente di stadi ne capisce solo elliot al mondo e tutti a dietro col paraocchi.


È già stato spiegato da persone autorevoli:Lo stadio condiviso dimezza i costi di costruzione ma non i ricavi.
Sono anche state fatte delle proiezioni sull'affluenza negli stadi.Elliott e il suo management,i conti li sa fare


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.
> 
> *Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre.


Ci convertiamo tutti all'Islam e facciamo tutti il Ramadan con Bennacer, basta che la smettiamo con lo scudetto del bilancio e torniamo a vincere quello vero.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

*Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sostenere che un fondo investa tutti quei soldi per poi non investire nel rafforzamento della squadra per aumentarne il valore, intellettualmente è blasfemo, sono veramente esterrefatto


Anche io la penso come te.

Vero che al Milan siamo abituati a vedere davvero di tutto. Dopo il cinese direi che non ci possiamo sorprendere di nulla.

Ma se questi prendono il Milan per la cifra che si legge e poi non rinforzano seriamente la squadra siamo all'assurdo.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.
> 
> *Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre.
> 
> *Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*



Leggete e quotate


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


Intanto iniziamo a sperare che ci prendano... poi a firme avvenute possiamo anche analizzare il tutto.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.
> 
> *Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre.
> 
> *Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


-


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.
> 
> *Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre.
> 
> *Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


.


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2022)

Un Milan con uno stadio da meno di 90.000 posti è un insulto. Sia noi che gli interisti facciamo da soli sold out con 75.000 posti contro le mezze seghe, entrambe anche solo per numeri dovrebbero avere uno stadio enorme.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.
> 
> *Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre.
> 
> *Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


.


----------



## mabadi (20 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Un Milan con uno stadio da meno di 90.000 posti è un insulto. Sia noi che gli interisti facciamo da soli sold out con 75.000 posti contro le mezze seghe, entrambe anche solo per numeri dovrebbero avere uno stadio enorme.


Sni. Da un punto di vista ha chiaramente ragione, ma se si considera il dato meramente commerciale non è detto.
Uno stadio di 90.000 posti richiede un maggior investimento inziale e ritengo maggiori costi di gestione.
Ne deriva che lo Stadio deve necessariamente rendere di più rispetto a quanto potrei incassare da uno di 60.000.
Per riempire uno stadio di 90.000 dovrò necessariamente applicare un prezzo dei biglietti più basso rispetto a quello da 60.000 e non è detto che convenga. 
Quindi il ragionamento "economicamente" corretto, ma non se si considera lo sport, sarebbe: a 200 euro a biglietto riempio la curva di uno stadio da 60.000 ed allo stesso prezzo riempio un curva di uno stadio da 90.000.
Socialmente non è giusto, ma credo ragionino in questo modo.
Per rendere l'idea, se facessi uno stadio da 10 posti sapendo che ci sono 10 persone che spenderebbero 1.000.000, di euro per biglietto incasserei di più rispetto ad uno di 60.000.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Aprile 2022)

la notizia più positiva è che, come riportato dal Sole24Ore, l'acqusito del Milan potrebbe avvenire in forma di Permament Capital con una società separata ai Fondi Classici di InvestCorp. Questo lascia presagire che: 1/l'orizzonte temporale è molto più lungo dell'investimento medio che fa InvestCorp 2/Che, come speriamo tutti, vi sia un mandato e una partecipazione "private" nell'investimento da parte di parti terze, come potrebbe essere Mubadala, il fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la notizia più positiva è che, come riportato dal Sole24Ore, l'acqusito del Milan potrebbe avvenire in forma di Permament Capital con una società separata ai Fondi Classici di InvestCorp. Questo lascia presagire che: 1/l'orizzonte temporale è molto più lungo dell'investimento medio che fa InvestCorp 2/Che, come speriamo tutti, vi sia un mandato e una partecipazione "private" nell'investimento da parte di parti terze, come potrebbe essere Mubadala, il fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi.


Ma magari!


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2022)

resta scaroni a far che? a rappresentare che? proprietà nuova e restano tutti...mah

ci manca la conferma di Gazidis e poi siamo al completo


----------



## diavolo (20 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È già stato spiegato da persone autorevoli:Lo stadio condiviso dimezza i costi di costruzione ma non i ricavi.
> Sono anche state fatte delle proiezioni sull'affluenza negli stadi.Elliott e il suo management,i conti li sa fare


Già solo coi naming rights devi dividere per forza


----------



## Gekyn (20 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Già solo coi naming rights devi dividere per forza


Non ne sono così sicuro, i ricavi sul naming rights su due squadre, possono essere maggiori rispetto ad una sola.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> resta scaroni a far che? a rappresentare che? proprietà nuova e restano tutti...mah
> 
> ci manca la conferma di Gazidis e poi siamo al completo


Chi lo dice? Quelli che non sapevano nulla fino a due giorni fa e ora sanno anche tutti i piani della società nuova, ancora prima degli annunci? Non si sa nemmeno chi sarà nominalmente il Proprietario...


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*


Già solo il nome gasa di brutto


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi lo dice? Quelli che non sapevano nulla fino a due giorni fa e ora sanno anche tutti i piani della società nuova, ancora prima degli annunci? Non si sa nemmeno chi sarà nominalmente il Proprietario...


Sono proprio buffi e goffi.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla *GDS*, l'agenda di Investcorp verso il closing è la seguente: incontro con l'Uefa a Nyon per illustrare il proprio progetto e summit con l'Inter per la questione stadio: il fondo arabo potrebbe voler ripensare il progetto stadio in favore di qualcosa di più imponente. Per quanto riguarda il management, Maldini va verso la conferma. Non è esclusa la conferma di Scaroni nel ruolo di presidente. Probabile l'entrata di uomini di fiducia.
> 
> *Tuttosport:* Maldini, Massara e Moncada dovrebbero restare, anche perchè ci sono operazioni di mercato (Origi, Sanches, Botman) già avviate. Anche con Investcorp si parla di sostenibilità, e questa parola fa paura ai tifosi rossoneri. Per sostenibilità, si intende camminare con le proprie gambe. Sarà fondamentale incrementare il fatturato e quindi far crescere le sponsorizzazioni. Ad esempio, il rinnovo con Emirates potrebbe prendere una piega più corposa dal punto di vista delle cifre.
> 
> *Repubblica: la chiusura della trattativa può arrivare nella prima settimana di maggio. L'annuncio ufficiale però solo a fine campionato. Tra i sostenitori del fondo ci sarebbe anche il più influente dirigente calcistico del piccolo regno **del Golfo Persico: Salman bin Ibrahim Al Khalifa, già candidato alla presidenza della Fifa nel 2016 e sconfitto al ballottaggio dall’attuale presidente, l’italo-sviz**zero Gianni Infantino.*



*IBRA FOR PRESIDENT*

*...yes he can!*


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Sni. Da un punto di vista ha chiaramente ragione, ma se si considera il dato meramente commerciale non è detto.
> Uno stadio di 90.000 posti richiede un maggior investimento inziale e ritengo maggiori costi di gestione.
> Ne deriva che lo Stadio deve necessariamente rendere di più rispetto a quanto potrei incassare da uno di 60.000.
> Per riempire uno stadio di 90.000 dovrò necessariamente applicare un prezzo dei biglietti più basso rispetto a quello da 60.000 e non è detto che convenga.
> ...


Posso ribatterti con un solo semplice dato: 90.000 persone consumano di più di 60.000 persone...
90.000 posti richiamerebbe pubblico anche da fuori Milano, alberghi, ristoranti, bar, negozi di souvenir sportivi ecc. In una cittadella dello sport che contenga lo stadio porterebbe molti più incassi.


----------



## Dexter (20 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È già stato spiegato da persone autorevoli:Lo stadio condiviso dimezza i costi di costruzione ma non i ricavi.
> Sono anche state fatte delle proiezioni sull'affluenza negli stadi.Elliott e il suo management,i conti li sa fare


Non sapevo fosse già stato spiegato da tizi "autorevoli", ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che lo stadio condiviso é una GENIALATA, altroché...ti quoto perché é bene che venga capito da tutti...


----------



## Rickrossonero (20 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la notizia più positiva è che, come riportato dal Sole24Ore, l'acqusito del Milan potrebbe avvenire in forma di Permament Capital con una società separata ai Fondi Classici di InvestCorp. Questo lascia presagire che: 1/l'orizzonte temporale è molto più lungo dell'investimento medio che fa InvestCorp 2/Che, come speriamo tutti, vi sia un mandato e una partecipazione "private" nell'investimento da parte di parti terze, come potrebbe essere Mubadala, il fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi.


Comunque mubadala è già dentro a prescindere perché è l'azionista di riferimento di investcorp.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non sapevo fosse già stato spiegato da tizi "autorevoli", ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che lo stadio condiviso é una GENIALATA, altroché...ti quoto perché é bene che venga capito da tutti...


la genialata sarebbe non condividerlo con Sala (un bel suolo privato)


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non sapevo fosse già stato spiegato da tizi "autorevoli", ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che lo stadio condiviso é una GENIALATA, altroché...ti quoto perché é bene che venga capito da tutti...


Se è una GENIALATA come mai nessun'altra squadra al mondo condivede uno stadio con la seconda squadra della città?

Forse perchè chiunque tifi uno dei due colori non riuscirà MAI a chiamare quel pezzo di cemento "casa mia"


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> resta scaroni a far che? a rappresentare che? proprietà nuova e restano tutti...mah
> 
> ci manca la conferma di Gazidis e poi siamo al completo


Aspettiamo


----------



## kYMERA (20 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Posso ribatterti con un solo semplice dato: 90.000 persone consumano di più di 60.000 persone...
> 90.000 posti richiamerebbe pubblico anche da fuori Milano, alberghi, ristoranti, bar, negozi di souvenir sportivi ecc. In una cittadella dello sport che contenga lo stadio porterebbe molti più incassi.


Senza dimenticare che in caso di finali come la Champions League verresti considerato quasi sempre .


----------



## Dexter (20 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se è una GENIALATA come mai nessun'altra squadra al mondo condivede uno stadio con la seconda squadra della città?
> 
> Forse perchè chiunque tifi uno dei due colori non riuscirà MAI a chiamare quel pezzo di cemento "casa mia"


Sono discorsi da ultras dementi per quanto mi riguarda, preferisco vengano investiti 50 milioni in più sul mercato a sessione con lo stadio condiviso francamente. Non ci ha mai pensato nessuno, appunto é una genialata. 

Aggiungo: con lo stadio condiviso i ricavi sono più alti per entrambi i club.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono discorsi da ultras dementi per quanto mi riguarda, preferisco vengano investiti 50 milioni in più sul mercato a sessione con lo stadio condiviso francamente. Non ci ha mai pensato nessuno, appunto é una genialata.
> 
> Aggiungo: con lo stadio condiviso i ricavi sono più alti per entrambi i club.....


con lo stadio condiviso i ricavi calano, anche se di poco. sono le spese di costruzione che sono dimezzate.
questo lo han detto quelli che han partorito la GENIALATA, non io!
non è che ci vuole un genio per capire che se lo fai in 2 spendi la metà, ma ci sono dei contro e ci devono essere le condizioni.

a parte questo a me che sia o meno condiviso frega poco, a me interessa che sia uno stadio all'altezza e non quello degli gnomi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con lo stadio condiviso i ricavi calano, anche se di poco. sono le spese di costruzione che sono dimezzate.
> questo lo han detto quelli che han partorito la GENIALATA, non io!
> non è che ci vuole un genio per capire che se lo fai in 2 spendi la metà, ma ci sono dei contro e ci devono essere le condizioni.
> 
> a parte questo a me che sia o meno condiviso frega poco, a me interessa che sia uno stadio all'altezza e non quello degli gnomi.


Al netto dei numeri sceicchi, sauditi e sultanati vari non sono gente abituata nè tantomeno portata a farsi dettare l'agenda nè condividere processi decisionali, son convinto che faranno di tutto per avere mano libera e completo potere decisionale dove mettono i soldoni e non li si può biasimare.

Oltretutto quando si mettono a tirar su strutture questi lo fanno in grande, potremmo davvero veder nascere qualcosa di unico nel nostro paese.


----------

